# Rolf Harris



## user2009 (Apr 19, 2013)

Two little boys, tie my Kangaroo down, nuff said.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 19, 2013)

Cant see this thred being up for long


----------



## brendy (Apr 19, 2013)

Before this gets out of hand, lets remember that this is a public forum

I am disappointed his name has been dragged into this as he doesnt seem to be from the same cloth as DLT etc, he was arrested and let go to attend hearing in May, not part of the main Yewtree investigations and falls into the "other" section which to me looks like it could be innapropriate advances rather than anything underage etc.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 19, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Cant see this thred being up for long

Click to expand...

Come on someone had to say it, very topical and worthy of sensible debate and light hearted puns.


----------



## brendy (Apr 19, 2013)

By all means discuss, when it gets derogatory it will be looked at by the moderating team though.



user2009 said:



			Come on someone had to say it, very topical and worthy of sensible debate and light hearted puns.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 19, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Come on someone had to say it, very topical and worthy of sensible debate and light hearted puns.
		
Click to expand...

Not me bud I found your comment mildly amusing. But 1 minute after my original post a mod issues a reminder before it starts Anyway I am surprised at him being involved in all this and would like to hear all the facts about what he has supposedly done.


----------



## brendy (Apr 19, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Not me bud I found your comment mildly amusing. But 1 minut after my original post a mod issues a reminder before it starts *Anyway I am surprised at him being involved and would like to hear all the facts about what he has supposedly done*.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, to me he was/is a lot more clean cut/wholesome than most.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 19, 2013)

brendy said:



			Same here, to me he was/is a lot more clean cut/wholesome than most.
		
Click to expand...

Yep indeed, he has done a lot of work for RSPCA/Animal rights and fundraising for them etc as well as other causes, I am not an animal lover by any means but do believe in animal welfare so it has all come as a bit of a shock this to me


----------



## user2009 (Apr 19, 2013)

There's not much info so we don't know the facts (though Yewtree is predominantly to do with underage offences) so I was just really having a chuckle at the irony of his signature tunes. It will be interesting to see how this one unfolds


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 19, 2013)

Indeed it will. It has been a scandale this from the start, at this rate there will be no celebs left from the 70's that have not been implicated in one way or another


----------



## brendy (Apr 19, 2013)

Very true, at this rate we will have none left, perhaps except for Orville and Emu.


----------



## Iaing (Apr 19, 2013)

brendy said:



			Very true, at this rate we will have none left, perhaps except for Orville and Emu.
		
Click to expand...

Don't fancy Rod Hull's or Keith Harris's chances though. They've had their hands up their jackseys for years! :whoo:


----------



## brendy (Apr 19, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Don't fancy Rod Hull's or Keith Harris's chances though. They've had their hands up their jackseys for years! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Rod Hull is deed years ago fixing his aerial and Keith Harris is 65, maybe too young for this scandal!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 19, 2013)

I dislike the way the Press is 'suggesting' his guilt before he has had a chance to defend himself.   There is something wrong with the way the Police raid these peoples houses and take away bags  full of items.  Come on! what evidence can there be from over fourty years ago?  DNA on an old kipper tie


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2013)

brendy said:



			Rod Hull is deed years ago fixing his aerial and Keith Harris is 65, maybe too young for this scandal!
		
Click to expand...

Muffin the mule , not guilty gov.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm always disappointed when people are named before they are charged.
Harris has been arrested, questioned and released.
If any accusations are proved to be false, his name will be linked with Saville until the day he dies when nothing has been proven.
Keep names out of the Media until charges are made.


----------



## Fader (Apr 20, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I'm always disappointed when people are named before they are charged.
Harris has been arrested, questioned and released.
If any accusations are proved to be false, his name will be linked with Saville until the day he dies when nothing has been proven.
Keep names out of the Media until charges are made.
		
Click to expand...

I can't disagree with anything Imurg has said here. Now seems with the media and public perception these days it's guilty until proven innocent. Which doesn't work because the media coverage means people will always link them to other meaning they live out their days under a cloud regardless of what's proved or not. 

The amount of people from the 70s/80s & probably 90s at some point is going to mean when I look back on my childhood TV viewing its going to be well that was a good show but presented by yet another pervert if all the allegations against seemingly everyone were true. Sad times.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 20, 2013)

Also found it hard to believe anything against Rolf Harris, it's turning into 'trial by association' and of course the old adage 'there's no smoke without fire'.

One celeb a few months back (cant remember the name offhand but someone will) was associated with the yewtree investigations and it transpires that approx 45 years ago he had groped an over 18 'fan', I'm not condoning that behaviour but its not on the same planet as child abuse.

I'm sure we all were innapropriate to someone when we were 18 and drunk at a party

By all means investigate the allegations from 40 years ago Mr Policeman but do it privately until the facts are clear on both sides.


----------



## ludders (Apr 20, 2013)

I found an old Radio Times in the loft the other day for those who don't remember it it is now called the sex offenders register


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 20, 2013)

Through a friend I was told 3 names of celebrities that had been investigated by a rag and even that rags lawyers wouldn't let them print the stories ( This is one that prints ANYTHING!)

Jimmy Saville and Rolf Harris are 2 of them so only one to go!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 20, 2013)

The plot thickens!!! Should not be that hard to guess as there is hardly anyone else left to be implicated


----------



## chrisd (Apr 20, 2013)

How long did he have the catch phrase " can you guess what it is yet" !


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 20, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I dislike the way the Press is 'suggesting' his guilt before he has had a chance to defend himself.   There is something wrong with the way the Police raid these peoples houses and take away bags  full of items.  Come on! what evidence can there be from over fourty years ago?  DNA on an old kipper tie
		
Click to expand...

A definite +1 on most of this - though PCs can provide incriminating evidence of current criminal activity.

I'm a fan of the identity being 'privileged info' until, at least, charges are made. The 'mud sticks' expression certainly holds true with this sort of release.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, we'll see what charges are laid against him and what evidence exists, and all form our own opinions about whether he offended the standards of the day or of now, but it is kinda sad that all these celebs are getting their names and reputations ruined. 

Savile always looked a bit weird and creepy but old Rolf seemed like a normal genuine character.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			By all means investigate the allegations from 40 years ago Mr Policeman but do it privately until the facts are clear on both sides.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, but are you sure it was the police that released his name?  I knew he'd been nicked about 2 or 3 weeks ago because despite the lid being kept on it over here, the Aussie press were apparently all over it and it was common knowledge down there, those with relatives down there found out some time ago.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2013)

Think this is so wrong to name and shame before charges are laid let alone a conviction obtained. Mud sticks regardless


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed, but are you sure it was the police that released his name?  I knew he'd been nicked about 2 or 3 weeks ago because despite the lid being kept on it over here, the Aussie press were apparently all over it and it was common knowledge down there, those with relatives down there found out some time ago.
		
Click to expand...

The point is that nobody should be releasing names - Police, Media or the Public.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 20, 2013)

Imurg said:



			The point is that nobody should be releasing names - Police, Media or the Public.
		
Click to expand...

I agree potential child molestation should always be swept under the bbc carpet...


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 21, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			The plot thickens!!! Should not be that hard to guess as there is hardly anyone else left to be implicated
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't guess they third one from the people who are already under investigation.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			I agree potential child molestation should always be swept under the bbc carpet...
		
Click to expand...

We have a basic principle of innocent till proven guilty.
How would you like it if your name was plastered all over the place because someone has accused you of a sex crime? Your reputation would take a hit even if you hadn't done anything
Mud sticks

Not saying that Harris is innocent but until charges are made there shouldn't be any names released....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2013)

Imurg said:



			The point is that nobody should be releasing names - Police, Media or the Public.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Think this is so wrong to name and shame before charges are laid let alone a conviction obtained. Mud sticks regardless
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree, I was challenging the assumption that it was automatically the police that had released the information.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 21, 2013)

Imurg said:



			We have a basic principle of innocent till proven guilty.
How would you like it if your name was plastered all over the place because someone has accused you of a sex crime? Your reputation would take a hit even if you hadn't done anything
Mud sticks

Not saying that Harris is innocent but until charges are made there shouldn't be any names released....
		
Click to expand...

Wherever there is poop, it smells. Whether its a little bit or a big bit.


----------



## brendy (Apr 21, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			Wherever there is poop, it smells. Whether its a little bit or a big bit.
		
Click to expand...

Not always Dave, im sure plenty of people will be in it for the cash seeing as it is going to be very hard to disprove anything that happened decades ago. Cynical perhaps but it wont be the first time and certainly wont be the last.

 Do think the police have screwed up though by having three areas of investigation under yewtree. They really should have three seperate operarions as a lot of daily mail reader type people will not know the difference between the three.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			Wherever there is poop, it smells. Whether its a little bit or a big bit.
		
Click to expand...

Irony is a wonderful thing....


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2013)

Whats wrong in all of these 'revealings' is that almost certainly someone somewhere has trousered a few quid seeing these 'names' into the 'public domain'...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 21, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Irony is a wonderful thing....
		
Click to expand...

It sure is o' great and always correct one, I do apologize for having my own opinion which invariably differs to yours.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 22, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			It sure is o' great and always correct one, I do apologize for having my own opinion which invariably differs to yours.
		
Click to expand...

sorry but you are fundamentally wrong in your belief that there is  'no smoke without fire' or whatever analogy you used. 

Matthew Kelly and more recently Alistair McAlpine have been falsely accused; there is a libel case pending regarding the latter. 

To imply what you did is lazy & irresponsible


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 22, 2013)

therod said:



			sorry but you are fundamentally wrong in your belief that there is  'no smoke without fire' or whatever analogy you used. 

Matthew Kelly and more recently Alistair McAlpine have been falsely accused; there is a libel case pending regarding the latter. 

To imply what you did is lazy & irresponsible
		
Click to expand...

Michael Barrymore? Jimmy Saville? There was smoke but no one cared to go and check. They ignored it, that is far lazier and much more dangerous than doing nothing until its too late.

Innocent until proven guilty but I'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## User20205 (Apr 23, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			Michael Barrymore? Jimmy Saville? There was smoke but no one cared to go and check. They ignored it, that is far lazier and much more dangerous than doing nothing until its too late.

Innocent until proven guilty but I'd rather be safe than sorry
		
Click to expand...

Jimmy Saville granted, but Michael Barrymore ??? Never been accused of inappropriate behaviour towards children. Someone died at his house in suspicious circumstances but he was never charged. 

Are you somehow implying that he can't be trusted around children because of his sexual orientation?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 23, 2013)

therod said:



			Jimmy Saville granted, but Michael Barrymore ??? Never been accused of inappropriate behaviour towards children. Someone died at his house in suspicious circumstances but he was never charged. 

Are you somehow implying that he can't be trusted around children because of his sexual orientation?
		
Click to expand...

There was no reference to children in my post. I refer to dodgy behaviour not being investigated!


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 23, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			There was no reference to children in my post. I refer to dodgy behaviour not being investigated!
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you (or I) think of Mr Barrymore I think it's safe to say it was investigated.

You might not like the outcome of that investigation but the police did investigate (on more than one occasion if I remember rightly).


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 23, 2013)

forefortheday said:



			Whatever you (or I) think of Mr Barrymore I think it's safe to say it was investigated.

You might not like the outcome of that investigation but the police did investigate (on more than one occasion if I remember rightly).
		
Click to expand...

So you're saying you know beyond doubt that any dodgy behaviour prior to the party accident was investigated?...

All I'm saying is better safe than sorry.


----------

